# Any Fiber Guys here?



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I do pre terminated, multimode and singlemode FTTD and multi KM direct burial through private inground conduit systems and aswell as blow tube, use an outside contractor who specialises in blowing raw fibre for the blow tube.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been doing fiber for about 11yrs. We don't go out and target this work, but have the capabilities when a customer needs it. Definately don't have the vision I used to


----------



## Total Control 103 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it was 1989? the shop had us come in and learn how to splice and terminate fiber from a pro, never had to work with fiber except using pre-made patch cables until 2 years ago, I had to repair a quad fiber cable that had been crushed by getting caught in the door of the machine. It took me about 3 hours to open up $2000 worth of new tools, read, figure out which tool to what splice kit etc. then get all 4 splices and all 4 ends to pass. That is when I said also " I need a magnifying glass and glasses to check these ends" & a LED head torch


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Went to school for it in 1985, haven't used it much.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I used to contract fiber jobs from 1988-1995 when I sold all my fiber equipment


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

As a low voltage electrician, do this **** every month. 


The market is very large, but the tools are very very expensive


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> As a low voltage electrician, do this **** every month.
> 
> The market is very large, but the tools are very very expensive


I think it was 30k for a Fujikura splicer that auto stripped and cleaved the fibre at the last tradeshow I was at.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I deal a lot with fiber, because i manage data centers, and help design them too. 


Onsite, we keep 2 corning splicers at all times, just in case. 

I have a few pictures I can share with you guys. let me find them


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup, fiber we do!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I heard fiber skills can be valuable. I wouldn't mind getting into that industry.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The bane of my extistance is pulling 300+ feet of preterminated "patch leads" though a ceiling on tray thats like a roller coaster. Plus they sometimes just put them in bags so if you have 12, 12 have to be unwound on the floor then loomed into a figure 8, takes more time than pulling them in.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I know how to terminate fiber, just dont own the tools. I do have an all fiber network for my servers though.. maybe i can scrounge up some pics.


Pic of the core network.... yep its messy.










Here is the new gigabit fiber router im building for the network, so it can handle the 50M connection a little better. There are 11 active VLANs on the network as well, internal, external, throttled, full speed.. etc...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i also have no idea what that blue server sitting on top of the cisco switches is doing... may have forgot to turn that off from the last server upgrade... hahah oh well, web and mail is up, i dont care.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

these are OC3 direct feeds from the CO


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


>


cisco 6500 series here? Are the blue fibers 10G?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

cant say, but its faster then 10g....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> cant say, but its faster then 10g....


altogether, yeah faster than 10g, but I dont believe there are 100G modules for the 6500 series. I think the backplane can only handle something like 30G. anyway, its all good. :thumbsup:


some day I want to replace my 6 catalyst switches with 1 power hungry 6500 :brows:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

There is 1000g but not in that rack. **** is insane


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> There is 1000g but not in that rack. **** is insane


thats some munni for sure. I already have too much invested in my 1G fiber network.:thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> thats some munni for sure. I already have too much invested in my 1G fiber network.:thumbup:


there are over 30 OC3 lines in one building...

its ****ing insane.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I was certified by Alcatel about fifteen years ago. Fiber splicing is very tedious, monotonous work. 

Don't really deal with it much anymore.

On the other hand I am doing a multi site power augmentation to support a long haul fiber upgrade that will be running multiple 10G lambda's across a DWDM optical network.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Do alot of fiber work,the FSK fiber modems are expensive and not that reliable...Mostly single mode ,multimode is so old school and out dated.....Communication, fiber troubleshooting sooo much fun!!!!!!!!...not joking:no:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I worked on fiber 10 to 15 years ago when it was mechanical cleavers and fiberlocks. Due to company politics, I left that crew and went back to the copper crew.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been working with fiber for a few years now. Lately, it seems to take up most of my time. In the last couple months I've done upwards of 1500 terminations, and over 1000 splices. Most has been 12 or 48 fiber SM, but there have been a few 120's and 144s thrown in as well.


----------



## cochise7969 (Jul 23, 2009)

I use the AFL Fiber Kit with the CT-30 Cleaver. I've used the Corning Cleaver also but I just like the feel and the quality of the AFL one a bit better, weird right. I also like the FAST connectors over the unicams, you can reseat the AFL up to 3 times! Both are very good. 

Since we can all agree on the tools being expensive what brand are you guys using?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a **** load of those hubbels fail on me, or the person had no idea how to do them. 


But had to do 6 panels of unicams,and it was a breeze


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

Worst.Job.Ever

Sooooo monotonous and boring; single mode is the worst, so temperamental; makes me want to going on a killing rampage everytime I work with the stuff.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

maddhatter said:


> Worst.Job.Ever
> 
> Sooooo monotonous and boring; single mode is the worst, so temperamental; makes me want to going on a killing rampage everytime I work with the stuff.


I found people with little fingers working with single mode can clean ,cleave, splice, pretty fast ...IMHO


----------

